# Legs x7 a week



## 4acesbro21 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sooooo , theirs a guy in my gym , and every time ive seen him hes doing squats , so the rumour is he is doing a training program were he either swuats or does legs 7 days a week for 8 weeks, 

Has any1 ever heard of this ?

Next time i see the guy i shall try and ask him why.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2015)

This squat or bench or deadlift everyday thing seems to be the new fad lately. Especially on youtube. Mike rashid  has been doing it for a month or two and he works up to a few pounds shy of his max everyday. No fukking way I could do that or should anyone else imo. But I've never done anything like that do its just my opinion. That's how u get hurt or completely destroy your cns. No thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2015)

7 days is ridiculous. Typical more is better attitude. 4 max from my observations.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 11, 2015)

What Ecks said - its a trendy thing like that damn ice bucket.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 11, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> This squat or bench or deadlift everyday thing seems to be the new fad lately. Especially on youtube. Mike rashid  has been doing it for a month or two and he works up to a few pounds shy of his max everyday. No fukking way I could do that or should anyone else imo. But I've never done anything like that do its just my opinion. That's how u get hurt or completely destroy your cns. No thanks.



Yea it's been almost or over 2 months he's been doing that. He likes to "over train" says there is no such thing it's all mental but hopefully the youngsters following him understand that he's on that juice..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Maybe Smolov/Bulgarian method


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Yea it's been almost or over 2 months he's been doing that. He likes to "over train" says there is no such thing it's all mental but hopefully the youngsters following him understand that he's on that juice..



It's not even the over training part that I don't like, it's the not letting your legs or cns heal which WILL lead to an injury.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 11, 2015)

I think the most I did was 3x a week for like 2 weeks and that was too much for my body. I crashed hard


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 11, 2015)

I did a summer of squats every work out x4 a week but I varied the weight, reps, and exercise. I would do light weight pause squats , heavy low rep , front squats etc. did get my weight  up a bunch and developed my legs quite a bit but I had a lot of room to grow . I don't know if it would yield the same results for anyone out of the newb phase of lifting, I feel it also helped me figure out comfortable form from the constant trial and error


----------



## bugman (Dec 11, 2015)

Overkill in my opinion.  When I go heavy I couldn't go heavy the next day and still be safe.  Fresh heavy is different that sore heavy and my ego would cripple me...


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 11, 2015)

My take is if you can squat 7 times a week... You're not squatting.. 

I do legs once a week and my legs are ****ed for the next 8 days.
I could maybe do legs 2x a week. 3x if I'm doing light weight


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 11, 2015)

Its important to remember that squatting every day & squatting HEAVY every day are 2 very different things.

Most people who squat frequently spend years building up their work capacity and do a lot of intensity/volume control. OLers for example frequently practice the same movements daily by rotating intensity levels, the Smolov/Bulgarian methods Doc mentioned, etc. 
Then you have the fact that BBing isn't PLing isn't OLing so depending on exactly what the goal is, the guy may/may not be an idiot.

Programming, as usual, is the key when it comes to things like this.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 12, 2015)

Fk that stupid shit. 2x a week in more than enough for this mofo


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

It sound like a good way to increase stamina and condition the muscles. The end result is probably like a basketball player that blows up huge in the off season. The metabolism and protein synthesis is used to a heavy work load on a daily and now all of a sudden all that energy isn't being used anymore so the protein and macros soak in and stay there.


----------



## Ritch (Dec 13, 2015)

I saw some turd saying the same on YT about arms. "train them ed..." Whatever... Nobody advanced can do that garbage. Just beginner kids who were all over me telling them what fools they were. 

Live and let fail...


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Dec 13, 2015)

The guy isnt a beginner , he has a good build , hes prob watched to much youtube, ive heard ct flether saying do arms everyday haha


----------



## Ritch (Dec 13, 2015)

4acesbro21 said:


> The guy isnt a beginner , he has a good build , hes prob watched to much youtube, ive heard ct flether saying do arms everyday haha



Fair enough, just know it won't work for the majority of people. 
It's just some gimmick idea to get people talking about them.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 13, 2015)

Smolov was about as intense as my body can handle. As previously stated there's no way the body can heal correctly, supplimentation or not


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 14, 2015)

I was on Mark Rippetoe program and that had me squatting 3 times a week but I think it worked because I'm still a beginner.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a guy in my gym that trains legs every other day and deadlifts on the opposite days. He is a powerlifter but doesn't do it for more then a week at a time. He is a older guy and it seems to work for him. I don't get it but I'm also not a powerlifter by heart.


----------



## Dex (Jan 11, 2016)

Damn, I'm on the legs 7 days a year program.


----------

